# Post Sleepy Rattie Pics! (Tons of Pics Inside!)



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

So I was looking through my photobucket, and realized I have tons of pics of them sleeping, and it's usually adorable. So I thought everyone could share pics of their ratties sleeping!

First up is Olivia! Here she is in the tube:









And then on my foot:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Next is Penny, she sleeps in the funniest spots. 


















And she loves to cuddle with Gadget:









And finally, Raichu curled up on the wheel


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I love the sleeping photos! They are TOO cute. I never get to see my boy sleep unless it is with/on me  I love sleeping photos!


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sully curled up napping in the middle of the bed



I love the pic with the igloo..


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

Lol, so Sully requires the entire bed for naps?

Yeah, Penny is weird when she sleeps, always in a funny position, and it never looks comfy to me...


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I love Penny's sleeping positions! It looks like she just drops down right then and there as soon as she gets tired. I try to get sleeping rat pictures but I don't like taking pictures with the cage bars in the way and whenever I open the door everyone wakes up hoping it's time to play


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

View attachment 153369


Gooseberry sleeping in her tube.


----------



## Mouserat (May 29, 2014)

White sleeping in the hammock and Bunny just waking up. <3 these little girls.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bekahbunny (Jun 29, 2014)

soooo cute!!!!






my boys cuddleing all sleepy


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

Touie and Stouie asleep in a hammock♡♡

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

View attachment 153737
Ruby when she was about 2 1/2 weeks
View attachment 153745
Mica when she was three weeks
View attachment 153753
Lilly and Matilda
View attachment 153761
Lilly
View attachment 153769
Lilly and Jasper
View attachment 153777
Lilly
View attachment 153793
Violet
View attachment 153785
And Jasper getting ready to snooze in my hoodie pocket


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I know I posted the baby pic already on another thread, but I thought the then and now shot was cute  I hope no body minds!!

Wilder hasn't changed much.
View attachment 153897


View attachment 153889


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

haha, I love the way penny sleeps also, her and my Sergi would make the perfect rat couple


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

I like to sleep in my mummies house coat whilst she watches tv.


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

Our girls are hard to photograpgh even asleep but I got this, a mere hour after we first introduced them! I keep finding them like this, its cute!


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Erik Ezrin (Jul 17, 2014)

I only have this "sleepy" image of my girls, Zelda (the husky) and Snoopy (the black hooded), as they tend to wake up when I try to photograph them (inside the cage), and I don't want to wake them from their sweet ratty dreams, lol


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow guys, these are all so cute!

Here's some I got today.


----------



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Giddychilde (Jun 5, 2014)

One of my favorite pictures of Sammy <3


----------



## Mouserat (May 29, 2014)

I caught White, Bunny, and our newest girl Peppa sleeping together in the hammock. White is on top, then Bunny, and if you look close Peppa has her head and one hand poking out. This made me laugh a lot!
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## beaner (Jul 21, 2014)

Brie, Post snacking nap.


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

Half asleep behind the cushions on the couch♡

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Gambit's 'why'd you wake me up' face.



Gambit, again. Half snoozing, half watching TV with me.



Azazel. More pout than nap. He didn't want to be in the quarantine tank.



Motley using Kruger's butt as a pillow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

my little Loki snoozing


----------

